#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-01
<AlanBell> I am going to put together a checksheet of monthly things to do
<AlanBell> probably on google docs as I can't think of a better way to do it
<Mkaysi> AlanBell: Doesn't Google Docs require registration? | Meetingology is using nick meetingology´ , tell it to load NickCapture and set it's nick as meetingology so it captures nick meetingology automaticly.
<AlanBell> editing a google doc normally requires a google account, reading doesn't
<AlanBell> could in fact make it world writable but that is a bad idea
<Mkaysi> I hae heard that it requires registering, but I haven't tested it.
<Mkaysi> s/it/reading/
<valorie> AlanBell: why not the wiki?
<AlanBell> because it is *slow* and they won't let me fix it
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-02
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, gdocs is slow also
<valorie> but maybe not as bad
<AlanBell> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ankl5FhsdSiZdHdhWGdmZ0F0VWN5cl9YcUs5SlN5UUE&hl=en&authkey=CLSIhfYL
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-for-all to: Here to make Ubuntu awesome for everyone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll | mailing list:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-for-all | launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-for-all | Monthly checksheet: http://ubunt.eu/lw
<AlanBell> that should be read only for everyone, if people want edit access then tell me your email address
<pleia2> AlanBell: lyz@princessleia.com please
<pleia2> (and I have team report on my todo list for this evening :))
<pleia2> thanks :)
<AlanBell> feel free to reformat and edit the spreadsheet as drastically as you like
<pleia2> seems fine, I'll update when the UW report is fine
<pleia2> err, done
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-03
<AlanBell> bug 728095
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/728095
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-06
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
